# 

## Valentina

,

----------


## S

*Valentina*,

----------


## Sky

9- ( 25-),         (    ,      4- . -  )

----------


## S

> 

   17, . 	 - -. ˳,  ., ., ., .ǳ

----------


## vetal115

18,    ,  17       "".

----------


## Valentina

.
S,      
,     ...    ?

----------


## S

> ?

                .      8.40,       8.20 .    ,    ,       ,     5.

----------


## LAEN

> 18

   18.        -  .

----------


## Valentina

'     .   ,     ,     .  ,   . :)
         ,   .    .
   . :)

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

     ...

----------


## Sky

*Valentina*,   ,    58-       .

----------


## LAEN

> 18,    ,

  , .
..    :)

----------

